# E60 M5 Spy pic



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

12 exhaust tips 

Pics courtesy of cj_zed


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Is it me or is the lip spoiler on the M3 not the normal one?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Is it me or is the lip spoiler on the M3 not the normal one?


pre-production M3 CSL (before the facelift).

Apparently they didn't have the current trunk lid integrated spoiler.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> pre-production M3 CSL (before the facelift).


The M3 is going to be facelifted too?

Oh noes! I need to get one soon


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> The M3 is going to be facelifted too?
> 
> Oh noes! I need to get one soon


no, I was referring to the LED taillights (the 'small' facelift)

it is the only facelift which the CSL and M received.


----------

